# Performance Springs and Struts



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I have a 1986 Nissan 300ZX and I want better all-around performance. So far I have front and back strut bars and a cold air intake.

I would like my ride to handle better so I want new springs and struts, the problem is, I don't know what kind are best for me...

I don't race my car but do take corners some what fast, I would like a nice smooth ride, would prefer if they where suitable for drifting and that wont need replacing anytime soon. 

I was looking at these: Performance Springs - The Z Store, your Datsun & Nissan Z & ZX source!
And these: Performance Struts - The Z Store, your Datsun & Nissan Z & ZX source!

But Napa and Canadian Tire also has replacement springs and struts. 

What do you think is best?

Thanks

Z


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there are lots that are considered "best". on my 240sx i have tokico struts with tein s tech springs. i actually like the ride a lot. nice and firm but not so firm i dont want to drive my car and they wont break the wallet either.


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, thank you. More opinions welcome.

Z


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

tein is the best coils you can get.


----------

